# Dec 20 Dive Report



## sstep5884 (Nov 24, 2009)

Today a couple buddies and I went out to see what the water was like. We hit up the Tex and 3 Barges. The vis at the Tex was pretty good, about 40-50'. There was a lot of life all over the place. Schools and schools of fish. There were also some really big red fish just hanging out. 3 Barges had a lot of life as well but the vis was a lot worse. It was maybe 20' at best. Water temp was about 62. Not a bad day of diving at all. Anyone else been out at all?


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the report. I cant wait to get out again!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx for the report. I was wondering if all the rain water washing out into the gulf had destroyed the viz yet.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Heading out this afternoon to hit some close in spots. Thanks for the report. Helps out a great deal.

Did you see any flounder on the Tex. Or have they moved to deeper water yet. 62 degrees is pushing it for the flounder. By then they usually head to the deeper, warmer waters.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

> Not a bad day of diving at all. Anyone else been out at all?


No. I froze my ass off the week before thanksgiving when the water was 68-70. Apparently I am a sissy when it comes to cold water.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Theres a cure for that Dreamweaver....a 7mm wetsuit and a good hood! Then it's only bad on the way in if your in a center console.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Me and Dave got out this afternoon. I'll post up a report later tomorrow. Fish are on ice till cleaning time tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice tease Jon....spill it


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Telum Pisces (12/21/2009)*Me and Dave got out this afternoon. I'll post up a report later tomorrow. Fish are on ice till cleaning time tomorrow afternoon.


Hey, Clay...when I post an abbreviated trip report like that it means I'm nursing a whooped ass from an AJ!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BADBOY69 (12/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Telum Pisces (12/21/2009)*Me and Dave got out this afternoon. I'll post up a report later tomorrow. Fish are on ice till cleaning time tomorrow afternoon.
> ...


Do I need to take you out a give you some schoolin on how to shoot an AJ? I did shoot an AJ, but it did not whoop me. I stone 4 out of 5 AJ's that I shoot. Andif I don't stone em, they are pretty worthless when I go to string em. I can show you how some day Jerry. I usually post up my AJ whoopin stories. I think it's fun to re-live the tale in words. Not so funny underwater at the time though. I've had my mask knocked off, my reg taken out of my mouth, been wrapped like a mummy with my shock cord and more becasue of them freakin donkeys. But I've gotten pretty good at shooting them recently.

:moon:moon:moon

My apologies to the original poster. We have completely derailed the thread.

On the original subject, the viz was OK. I would say about 20-30 feet of viz. 61 degrees on the bottom, 59 degrees on top.Went out looking for Flounder, but none were to be seen.:banghead

I just wanted to take pictures of the fish before I posted the full report. I got to the house after dark and it was cold. So the fish are on ice till this afternoon. I will say this, the grouper and the AJ's are moving in close. It's a shame that the grouper are going to be closed in a little while.:banghead:banghead


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa...You made Jon mad Jerry.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (12/22/2009)*Haa haa...You made Jon mad Jerry.


Not mad at all. I was just poking at Jerry for having those little AJ's give him a whoopin.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Jerry, I can't believe you'd pick on Jon like that and hurt his feeling. Now he's mad and prolly won't talk to you anymore.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I saw Clay getting whooped..... :baby


----------



## sstep5884 (Nov 24, 2009)

This thread took a turn for the worst. I say you guys go out back and slug it out. I got $10 on the little guy. Earlier up somone asked about flounder. I didn't see any on the Tex but I saw 4 or 5 of them hanging out around 3 barges. They didn't care that I was there at all. I even touched one and he just stared at me.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL....sorry to derail... Just winter time in the dive shop.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey sstep.....it didn't take a turn for the worse. We all know each other and dive togetehr, Telum, Badboy, Bohunter, Evensplit. We all bust each others chops. No one was being serious.



And your right Bohunter, I did get wooped! At least I can say that was a monster that did it though! As I recall, one of mine came over and wooped you too with a freight train beeline for your noggin! (I got video proof!)



One last comment....Jon...you stone 4 out of 5 AJ's?? I didn't know you could get a stone kill with a gut shot!! I'll have to try it! oke


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (12/23/2009)*
> 
> One last comment....Jon...you stone 4 out of 5 AJ's?? I didn't know you could get a stone kill with a gut shot!! I'll have to try it! oke


Shoot one from underneath up through the gut and hit the spine then out the head. Did it once.:letsdrink Where's the pic ofmy gut shot AJ???? oke 75% of my shot AJ's are on here somewhere. I don't see any gut shots.oke


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *sstep5884 (12/22/2009)*This thread took a turn for the worst. I say you guys go out back and slug it out. I got $10 on the little guy. Earlier up somone asked about flounder. I didn't see any on the Tex but I saw 4 or 5 of them hanging out around 3 barges. They didn't care that I was there at all. I even touched one and he just stared at me.


Just like Clay said sstep, we are not being anywhere near serious. We all know each other well and always give each other hell. I especially give Clay a hard time.

Thanks again for your initial report. It helped me decide where I wanted to go outon Monday.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

That's a sweet mess o' fish. Looks like you found the flatties.



I think sstep probably got the sarcasm, he forgot the smiley after "the worst." haha. 



I know that myself, Russian and sstep (latest member of team reel unnecessary) are all keen on getting into spearing. We're all experienced divers but never held a spear before. It might be great fun to organize a group outing, a little "watch and learn" type of deal. I'd personally love to have a little training before I get my ass towed under a rock by an AJ. We can go out of PNS or Destin...



Happy Holidays guys.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a plan Phil. I normally wouldn't say this if you all were spearfishin, but if you guys wanted to just dive first time around with some spearfishers, I can let you know next time were goin out and we can al go to the same spot. Will be a blast havin a bunch of divers in the water!



And Jon...I guess we have different definitions of gutshot. I consider anything behind the gill plate a gutshot. Now as much crap as everyone gives me...that is one thing I CAN say. I have maybe shot 2 or 3 fish behind the gill plate in the last few years.



And I told you what I was gonna say if you pulled that "I had to teach Clay-Doh's woman to spearfish" crap!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I went with Clay and Jon just for that reason. TO WATCH! I learned a lot. It was awesome to get those big fish right next to ya too! I had never experienced that. AJ's at 2 feet when on a Boat I just wanted one to bite! LOL I saw some shots and saw some action up close. Learned where to hit a fish and where not to hit a fish! It was worth the 3 tanks to get aquainted prior to attempting, since I didnt have a spear then it was an easy decision. I enjoyed it all. Experience is key and when I saw 50 AJ's come up to greet us I was really ready to stick something!

Dive computer coming from Santa and Speargun coming fo B day in January...... Just add water!

Steve

PS... Im Sure JW _*"Instructor of the Year"*_ has a few things he could teach us all!


----------

